# Whats going on in this video



## MusicMan (Nov 6, 2010)

I was wondering, in this video, does prop move foward and side to side by pneumatics or is it hydraulics. Also what nechanism do you think it would use to move, scissor, ect

Thanks MusicMan


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its pretty rare to use hydralics in a prop, and since I dont see a video thats all the help I can offer.


----------



## MusicMan (Nov 6, 2010)

*My bad, heres the vids*

Heres the videos








Would both of these props use hydraulics or just really strong lifts?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im pretty sure they are just air powered, I put an email into scare factory for ya and find out for sure.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree wth Allen. I'm quite sure they use pneumatics (air cylinders and valves). Pneumatics are common for prop movements involving heavy objects.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm also curious about these props.


----------



## MusicMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for helping, and thanks for putting in that email Allen. Much apprecated,
MusicMan


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

They are pneumatic. The angle of death uses a scissor mechanism for the extension, as does the angel of death hearse for it's upwards movement.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that second one is awesome... i've seen nothing like it before


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that last one is amazing...for a second i thought the victim was a real person...this is ingenious!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> that last one is amazing...for a second i thought the victim was a real person...this is ingenious!


Same here, had to blow it up to full screen to tell.


----------

